# dnes slaví padesátiny



## Encolpius

padesátiny = padesátá narozeniny, šedesátiny, tyto jsou asi nejčastější výrazy, slyšel jsem to často
ale lze tvořit podobná slova pro všechny narozeniny? 
první narozeniny = prvniny??
desáté narozeniny = desetiny??
a můžeme pokračovat dál podle nějakého mustru???
Děkuji


----------



## bibax

V rozsahu 9..99 lze pohodlně, řekl bych. Koncovka/přípona je -át-iny (desátiny, ne desetiny).

devátiny..devětadevadesátiny

A ještě asi zřídka pátiny. Asi musí kmen končit na -ět nebo -et, což se změní na -át-.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Od prvního roku do desátého bych to nepoužil.
Teoreticky, jak píše bibax, desátiny (ne desetiny), devátiny. Ale zní mi to zvláštně.
V případě nouze i osminy, sedminy, šestiny, pětiny/pátiny, čtyřtiny, třetiny, dvoutiny, jedniny/prvniny. Tohle ale jen pokud si chce člověk hrát s jazykem, ne že bych to čekal na ÚJČ.

jedenáctiny až devatenáctiny - bez problémů
dva- tři- čtyři- cetiny - bez problémů
pade- šede- sedmde- osmde- devade- sátiny - bez problémů
jednadvacetiny, dvaadvacetiny až devětadevadesátiny (ne _dvaceti jedniny_ apod.) - bez problémů
slaví stovku / slaví sto let / dosáhl sta let / slaví sté narozeniny / oslaví stý rok života atd. (_stotiny _ani _setiny _ne)
A výše opět podle výše zmíněného. Takže nejlépe se vyhnout těmto konstrukcím.


----------



## bibax

Možné jsou i tvary dvacátiny, třicátiny a čtyřicátiny. Podle Googlu jsou třicátiny dokonce častější než třicetiny.

Tvar pátiny má jen několik výskytů (většina výskytů je tvar od jména Páťa: Pátiny).

Co takhle družiny (druhé narozeniny)?


----------



## Hrdlodus

Družiny se mi nelíbí. Hlavně, že to pro mě znamená místo, kde děti čekají na rodiče po škole.


----------



## Encolpius

Takže vlastně základem jsou *řadové číslovky*...
první > prvniny příklad zde
(druhý > druhiny je asi nesmysl)
třetí > třetiny
čtvrtý >
pátý > pátiny, etc
stý > takže nelze stotiny

Snad to nebue off-topic, ale jak potom s dalším uvedeným příkladem: 
*slaví stovku*, slaví jedničku? dvojku?; dvacítku je asi v pořádku, takže zase 1-9 nelze?


----------



## kirmakX6on

noo...já myslím, ..teda...jsem si téměř jist...že kdyby někdo v reálném životě vypustil z úst větu "Náš Mareček zítra oslaví třetiny." :-D ..tak většina lidí vybuchne smíchem ..případně si zaťuká na čelo 
To jako naschval někdo zkuste a pak sem napište, jaký byly reakce... 

třetinou (mn. č. třetiny) se myslí 1/3, stejně jako desetinou (mn. č. desetiny) 1/10. Tzn. stejně jako nemůžeš říct slavím desetiny, nemůžeš říct slavím třetiny nebo pětiny atd. Od číslovek 1-9 správný tvar vůbec nelze utvořit !

pokud někdo řekne "Náš Mareček dneska slaví své prvniny." ...tak to je prostě pačeštin jak hrom. Ukažte mi to někdo v nějakém oficiálním dokumentu, práci, která prošla jazykovou korekturou nebo slovníku...



...kdyby někdo vypustil z úst větu "Náš Mareček zítra oslaví desátiny." ...tak bych řekl, že to sice každej bez větších problémů pochopí a bude to považovat za jakousi češtinu, ale obočí pozdvihne... To samé platí pro výrok "Koupím mu to k dvacátinám." ..to je prostě absurdní řeč.


mluvit o -átinách má podle mě nepochybný smysl (za předpokladu, že se jedná o věk člověka) jen v osmnáctinách, pak v padesátinách a pak každý rok od 60 výše. Jiné varianty jsou na zvážení....a některé zní mnohem divnějši než jiné.

Smysl mluvení o "-átinách" je totiž to, že se tím vyjadřuje *význačné* jubileum. Věk 18 let je významný...člověk se stává dospělým, plnoletým a plně právně odpovědným. Další narozeniny (19, 20, ...49) významná nejsou...od 50 pak je už člověk zralý a začíná požívat váženosti pro svůj věk. Od 60 nahoru je pak oslavy hodné to, že tak vysokého věku člověk vůbec ve zdraví dožije --- tzn. lze slyšet slovo "čtyřiašedesátiny" ...ale méně často bys slyšel "čtyřiapadesátiny".

To, že lze utvořit a použít i slovo třicátiny atd. (jakýkoliv věk mezi 9-99) je samozřejmě z gramatického hlediska pravda...ale pokud se bavíme o narozeninách člověka (a nikoliv např. organizace), tak se mi to zdá prostě divné...a stylisticky pochybné. V běžné mluvě bych to neočekával.

Výrazy jako třicátiny nebo pětatřicátiny přitom nejsou ještě tak hrozné -- prostě člověk tímto vyjadřuje, že přikládá těmto jmeninám význam -- podle mě nejde o významné jmeniny, ale budiž...uznávám, že pro někoho významné být mohou. Řekl bych tedy, že zda užít nebo neužít těchto výrazů je spíš věcí subjektivního postoje.

Výrazy jako třiadvacátiny nebo dvacátiny...jsou ale jasně podivuhodné...
Výrazy jako desátiny nebo dvanáctiny jsou ještě podivuhodnější...
A výrazy jako třetiny, družiny apod. jsou holým nesmyslem.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Druhiny určitě ne. Ani ty družiny. A i ty dvoutiny zní blbě. Něco takového člověk vymyslí, jen pokud chce mluvit o narozeninách v tomto tvaru. I ty dvacetiny, třicetiny apod. jsou vlastně v matematice označení 1/20, 1/30. A pro 1/2 se používá "polovina".
Ačkoliv prvniny, pátiny apod již zní použitelně, mám na to podobný názor a raději bych se tomu vyhnul.
To samé u stotin. Opět násilně nasazené na ten mustr.

Od 20 do 100 lze použít "slaví dvacítku - stovku".
Pro 11-19 a 101 - 119 lze "slaví jedenáct - sto devatenáct".
Pro 1-10 už jen "slaví jeden rok - slaví deset let".

Souhlasím s tím, co píše kirmakX6on. Ty vymyšlenosti beru jako úvahu pro použití, jako je to v tom odkazu. Že si někdo na blog napíše prvniny. Ale pokud novinář Blesku píše o desátých narozeninách syna Bartošové, "desetiny" nepoužije.


----------



## kirmakX6on

Hrdlodus said:


> Od 20 do 100 lze použít "slaví dvacítku - stovku".
> Pro 11-19 a 101 - 119 lze "slaví jedenáct - sto devatenáct".
> Pro 1-10 už jen "slaví jeden rok - slaví deset let".


ano, tady mám zcela stejný názor


----------

